# What happened to all the Arc XXK Amps?



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

Did I miss something? I never see these anymore. Had a few of them back in the day and loved them. Now all the older classified ads I see on these they’re going dirt cheap. Am I missing something?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just older, but solid amps still. I have a nice one myself and have had a few recently. Love them!!!!


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2006)

Buy them if you like them- if you are wondering why you believe them to be undervalued- well that's a bit more complicated compared to other amps of the same lineage...
Everybody puts the tl;dr at the end... I never understood that. So mine comes up front, and if you don't care past this point- you can stop right after the next two words- Overseas manufacturing.

Slightly past tl;dr is that those amps are made in China and everybody knows it.

ARPA didn't go out of their way to hide the fact that they were having most of their products manufactured "offshore" and good for them-they maintained strict controls on the quality of production, so why would it matter? Meanwhile, their competitors including Phoenix Gold, Soundstream, Rockford Fosgate (separate discussion based on their Euro production and setting up their own factories in Malaysia, where they produced some very nice stuff) and Alpine to a lesser degree were skirting around the issue, having their stuff manufactured overseas and "assembling" it here in the USA.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Size and power are the new thing. Class D has mastered both so gone are those beauts… but I still run them anyways haha


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Possibly some of the best amps at an incredible price when they were available..


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Seems like a class A/B vs D reason, but also the D’s tend to have inbuilt DSP functionality as well making the install footprint very small. 

I have a stash of Genesis A/B amps and love them but running a Helix M5DSP as it fits in the glovebox, does DSP and only needs one power wire as well. Plenty loud as well so don’t need the extra output of A/B. 

If I switched to MiniDSP though I would fit the A/B amps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

